# Skid steer stump grinders



## bigtreeguy (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys, Does anybody have experience with a stump grinder attachment for a skid steer? I'm considering one for my bobcat S250. Then I'd have the grinder and clean up supplied with one tool, one trailer. What do you think?


----------



## Peakebrook (Feb 19, 2007)

Many of the stump grinders made for skid steers are produced by Alitec. New Holland, Cat, John Deere just put their label on them. Bobcat's stump grinder is a little different. The unit is set at right angle to the cab, so visability is better. I do not know who makes their unit.

I have an Alitec SG 20 for my JD. I have never used any other stump grinders, so I can not compare production time. I will say visability is not great. For my applications, it works.


----------



## Totally Stumped (Feb 19, 2007)

Is your S250 hi-flow? If not, don't bother. Even if it is a hi-flow, why don't you just use the bucket, a tree spade or a ripper? Grinders make a huge mess.
Grub it, don't grind it!


----------



## bigtreeguy (Feb 21, 2007)

*I don't know why*

Well, all I have right now is a standard bucket and that won't do the job on a bigger stump (18" and up) without digging up the yard around the stump. Almost all my client are residential customers with nice lawns. Does a ripper have the strength to pop out a big stump? I'm assuming on a 2-3' stump it would take some work at different angles.


----------



## Totally Stumped (Feb 21, 2007)

You do have to cut the roots from different angles. Its easier if the stump is NOT cut flush to the ground so you can grab it like a loose tooth-tell the tree guys to leave a foot or so. 

As far as nice lawns go, you're talking about a 7800 lb, 6 foot wide machine that turns by ripping up the ground-maybe not the best residential stump grinding tool. I see a lot of plywood in your future. Better stock up on sprinkler heads, too.

You've already got the S250 and want to make it work-I get that. Lot clearing, site prep, storm clean up, and front yard stumps can still be done. I just think, for all around versatility, its really tough to beat a little Rayco. I'd look for a good used 1625, 1631 or 1635 to compliment your S250.


----------



## Lakeridge (Mar 7, 2007)

Big tree guy, I use a quick attach(brand name) stump grinder on my s185 and it does a pretty good job on stumps 24" and down. On bigger stuff it tends to take a while longer, although If a guy had Hi flow I could see it being more productive. As far as ripping up lawns goes I guess it depends on your skill level as an operator and how much room you have to work with. I can tell you if you take your time and "massage" your machine a little bit you avoid a lot of damage. The nice thing about the quick attach unit is that it has electric over hydraulic controls that allow you to move the grinding wheel left and right without moving the machine, the wheel is offset so you always get a good view of whats going on. The nice thing about using the skid steer is that you can bring the bucket and set it down opposite of the side your going to come into grind from, drop it ,pick up the grinder and you catch a majority of the chips in the bucket. The attachment itself seems to be a real solid unit and I think you can buy brand new for around $4500.


----------



## rancher2 (Sep 13, 2012)

I too am looking for a stump grinder for a S-750 high flow Bobcat.


----------



## trees2 (Sep 13, 2012)

If you want a stump grinder buy a stump grinder . Using one on a skid steer is too much of a hassle .Unless you are on a land clearing job. If that is the case, then get the largest you can afford and hope there are no rocks.


----------



## paccity (Sep 13, 2012)

trees2 said:


> If you want a stump grinder buy a stump grinder . Using one on a skid steer is too much of a hassle .Unless you are on a land clearing job. If that is the case, then get the largest you can afford and hope there are no rocks.



yup,.




damn , this got dug up from the bowels .


----------



## rancher2 (Sep 13, 2012)

We are doing a land clearing job. I have a pasture with a lot of hedge rows that we have cut down and know need to grind the stumps so we can mow the pasture in the fall of the year. Are there any brands that are better. Would like to spend $10,000 or less on one.


----------



## northmanlogging (Sep 13, 2012)

a guy might be better off just renting a cat or an excavator, hedge rows make me think lots of hard work for a stump grinder especially if'n its an old hedge row.


----------

